# Can you produce amazing prints with your DTG machine? Enter the DTG BATTLE ROYALE!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*The DTG Battle Royale is Here!*
(discuss the contest in the official DTGBR discussion thread here)

​
*What:* 
T-Shirt Forums is hosting a fun contest that let's *DTG owners battle it out to see who can get the best results from their machine.* 

Who will be the DTG Battle Royale Champion?

*Who:* 
You, the DTG operator is eligible to enter. _No entries from manufacturers or their distributors will be accepted_.

*When:* 
The entry period is from now until February 28, 2011

*How:* 
All entrants will print the same images on the front and back of the same brand/style/color blank t-shirt (AA 2001 in BLACK) and submit their best entry in to be judged.

​ 
*Prizes:*
Besides bragging rights for a year, you'll also receive...

*Free 1 Year Affiliate Level Subscription to DecoNetwork. Value: $1485!*



DecoNetwork is an online t-shirt designer and storefront solution for custom t-shirt printing businesses.

*1 Year Preferred Printer Listing at PrinterListings.com. Value: $199*



PrinterListings is an online business directory of custom t-shirt printing businesses.

*$100 USD Cash*
(payable via check, PayPal, or Amazon Gift Card)

*Super Cool Mystery Prize (to be announced )*

*JUDGING:* 

Entries will be judged based on 5 factors:

*First Impressions* - is the print "display ready" without pretreat stains and heat press squares

*Sharpness of detail* in the print

*Softness of hand* on the print

*Print accuracy* - (registration, trapping, no banding, even ink distribution)

*Washability* - how does the print hold up after the initial wash?

The front design was picked as an image because it was originally done as a screen printed design, so I'll have something physically printed to compare it to. The back design was picked because it was a cool design put together by James from Freelance Fridge 

I will photograph the entries and post them to the forum so that they can be voted on anonymously by the T-ShirtForums community.

I'll take into account both my own findings from seeing the t-shirts first and and the votes from the community to declare the final winner.



 *See the poster, download the entry files and view how to enter here:*

*DTG BATTLE ROYALE - Direct to Garment Printing Showdown*


​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Last call for entries. The prizes have been updated and you can win just by entering! 

*Read more here:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-battle-royale/t145500.html


----------

